# Remove License Plate Characters



## HailttRedskins (Apr 5, 2008)

I was wondering how I would be able to remove the license plate numbers and letters without taking them off.

I know I will need a photo editing program which I have, but exactly what needs to be done to do so.

Any tutorials?


This is how I would like it to look:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 5, 2008)

KAC 947




You can do it in paint, just try to match the color of the plate, and paint over it.


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 5, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> KAC 947


 
:hail:


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 5, 2008)

Alright thanks, and I take it the KAC was the tags?

How did you get them, some kind of effect?


----------



## Drake (Apr 5, 2008)

It's pretty visible. You can always use clone stamp tool in photoshop. If you need a free solution, you may try Gimp, I am sure it's got a similar tool, although I don't like this app very much...


----------



## patrickt (Apr 5, 2008)

Just curious but why do you need to?


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 5, 2008)

Some people just prefer to have their license plates to be taken out or blurred.  We have a lot of car thieves in this area, and if the can grab a hold of your vin # or tags, it's a done deal.

Not that they can't see it out in person, but it's just a nice way to make the owner feel that he has some protection if his car is out there on the internet.

For instance, my brother use to own a very fast civic, and was paranoid about it being stolen, he always told me, "It's not will it get stolen, It's when will it be stolen."

So whenever people wanted pictures, he would remove tags etc.

Like I said above, I guess it doesn't really matter if they can see it, but its just a nice way, respective I suppose?


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Apr 5, 2008)

You can just do it in Paint. Simply open the pic, select the Colour Match tool, and paint over the plate. Then save it as a JPG (or BMP then convert to JPG for better quality) and you'll be ready to go.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 5, 2008)

It is even better if you remove the characters and just place random characters instead. That'll be confusing. Quite and easy job after some playing around with photoshop or gimp I guess.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 6, 2008)

HailttRedskins said:


> Alright thanks, and I take it the KAC was the tags?
> 
> How did you get them, some kind of effect?


It's the license plate number. It's pretty visible.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 6, 2008)

patrickt said:


> Just curious but why do you need to?


 
There are often legality issues. 

That and many people do not post plate numbers on the net becuase it makes finding specific cars for theives a LOT easiser with a known plate number. When needed, I do the same, but I do not care how it looks, they are just hidden and if it looks a little blotchy, I do not care.  Plates are usually a VERY small aspect of a car pic.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 6, 2008)

Why not make a selection around the numbers and apply gaussion blur.


----------



## Battou (Apr 6, 2008)

The question is, What do you have, just about anything can do it in some way shape or form. If we knew what you have, some one with the same program can show you exactly how to do it.


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (Apr 6, 2008)

In Photoshop, can't you use the Dodge tool, set it to 100% and go over it until it's all clear?


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 7, 2008)

Battou said:


> The question is, What do you have, just about anything can do it in some way shape or form. If we knew what you have, some one with the same program can show you exactly how to do it.



Sorry I guess that would have helped 

I have Adobe Photoshop CS3


----------



## Battou (Apr 7, 2008)

HailttRedskins said:


> Sorry I guess that would have helped
> 
> I have Adobe Photoshop CS3




I have MS photodraw, I would be of little help


----------



## DaemonLee (Apr 7, 2008)

If the State that your in, has white plates, I'd end up using a section from Cloning and carrying it over where the letters/numbers were.


----------



## GwagDesigns (Apr 7, 2008)

I usually just cut and past and scramble the plates into a new number. That way it doesn't look like its been edited, but still keeps the real number from being seen.


----------

